# Lifting with no shoes



## Rory (May 23, 2013)

First time tonight on my late night workout, decided to take the shoes off and did deadlifts and loved it. Went thru my whole shoulder routine without shoes on. 

Sure the gym would bitch in the daytime hours but Im thinking to rearrange my schedule for this if I have too. Felt great! :love1:


----------



## AtomAnt (May 23, 2013)

I've though about this, but never did it.  My gym doesn't care if you go barefoot and people do it all the time.  

How do you think it would feel with squats?  My concern is stepping back with the bar and losing stability and having a whole lotta weight pressing down on your feet without cushioning.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 23, 2013)

I have the full gym in my house and have been lifting without shoes for years. Much more comfortable and seems to give better balance and overall control.


----------



## Rory (May 23, 2013)

I'll do legs today so I'll see on the squats but like Anasci stated, really does seem to give greater overall balance and control.


----------



## d2r2ddd (May 23, 2013)

U shld consider getting a Vibram or Jawpaw


----------



## audix2359 (May 23, 2013)

I prefer just socks for deadlifting, but shoes for bench as that helps me dig in with my feet.  For those at commercial gyms, I think those aqua shoes or aqua socks would work and you can get them from Amazon for under $10.


----------



## tripletotal (May 25, 2013)

Generally, I prefer clown shoes (like Ronald McDonald) for all lifts. Really.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 25, 2013)

Man do u guys got flat feet like Fred Flinstone? What a vibram? 
I got a high arch and it would strain the bejesus out of these clodhoppers I was born in. Took a lot of copper to make my first set a shoes hang on moms wall
.
Wasn't jawpaw on Smokey and bandit movie..or movie Convoy?


----------



## thebrick (May 25, 2013)

I have seen quite a few over the years squating and deadlifting with bare feet. Very effective


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 26, 2013)

thebrick said:


> I have seen quite a few over the years squating and deadlifting with bare feet. Very effective



Man am I glad the boots didn't come out again..sheesh

My arch is too deep so my size 11 would be 13 once arch broke and foot stretched ..now If only the switch would stretch..


----------



## Magnus82 (May 27, 2013)

Vibrams are a brand of fingered shoes.  I actually use Filla's Skel-e-toes, and love then for deads and squats. I routinely go over 500# on both and have had no issues with them whatsoever. And yes, my feet are flat as pancakes.



Ironbuilt said:


> Man do u guys got flat feet like Fred Flinstone? What a vibram?
> I got a high arch and it would strain the bejesus out of these clodhoppers I was born in. Took a lot of copper to make my first set a shoes hang on moms wall
> .
> Wasn't jawpaw on Smokey and bandit movie..or movie Convoy?


----------



## Bfit247 (May 27, 2013)

I have a pair of vibrams. I put them on when I work legs. My feet are super sensitive... 8 have to have some protection! I stopped doing deadlifts. I only do rack pulls. But when I did deads you are closer to the ground the shoes. I feel like you can pull harder and less as high!


----------



## ASHOP (May 27, 2013)

Rory said:


> First time tonight on my late night workout, decided to take the shoes off and did deadlifts and loved it. Went thru my whole shoulder routine without shoes on.
> 
> Sure the gym would bitch in the daytime hours but Im thinking to rearrange my schedule for this if I have too. Felt great! :love1:



I prefer shoes myself. Especially after dropping a 45lb plate on my bare big toe.


----------



## FamBam209 (May 27, 2013)

Yea ima have to agree w Alin and thT ill stick to my boots i wear from goin to gym straight from work bc without the steel toe i def would of crushd my toes plenty of times w stupid plates


----------



## rAJJIN (May 27, 2013)

I want to see the 500 # bench and squat
With " finger shoes" lol

Shoes for me, always. 
Do not want others sticking there nasty bare feet all
Over the gym either.


----------



## FordFan (May 31, 2013)

Shoes here. There are some guys at my gym that wear socks only.  To me, it's just not clean. I wouldn't want to walk around in my socks on the dirt and grit.


----------

